# rod building show



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Anybody got the dates and location yet?
thanks,
redhorse9902


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

http://icrbe.com/


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

*dates*

February 26th & 27th, 2011 • Saturday and Sunday 
Showplace Center • High Point, North Carolina


Saturday 8AM to 6PM • Sunday 8AM to 5PM
I am guessing this is the one you were asking about.
http://www.icrbe.com/

Barry


----------

